# Google introduces Chromecast, a $35 HDMI streaming solution for televisions



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Google introduces Chromecast, a $35 HDMI streaming solution for televisions

Apps that work with the device include a "Cast" button that allows users to push video to their televisions and control various aspects remotely (volume, play, pause, etc.). "Once Chromecast is plugged in, you just go to YouTube on your smartphone," Google reps said. "You'll see the cast button in your UI and you press it -- Chromecast will pull the info you requested from the cloud and play it on your TV."

Netflix has similar remote control functionality. Google Play movies and television (expectedly) also work with Chromecast, and Google delightedly demonstrated it with Vin Diesel vehicle Fast Five. Finally, Google demoed full Google Chrome projected on a TV and controlled remotely with a "standard $500 Windows 8 laptop." The feature is "still in early days," but a promise has already been made: that users will be able to easily project content to televisions via their web browser.

Full Story Here






More At These Links:

Google letting developers in on the Chromecast action with Google Cast SDK

Netflix, Pandora confirmed as content partners for Chromecast streaming









_Engadget_

Hands-on with Chromecast, Google's wireless HDMI streaming dongle









_Engadget_


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ordered it from Amazon, the price is very reasonable because you get 3 free months of Netflix (existing & new customers) which makes the net cost around $11 when you factor that in.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I think its an interesting device, but I think the Google TV device is better. It is a little more and it can run all Google Apps, SD MicroCard storage, its a full Android OS.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

At $11 net, I bought in.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

At the cost of 11 bucks, I have spent more than that on a cable in the past. As soon as Amazon prime and HBO Go jump on board, this will be even more killer.

Did I need this? No...but its 11 bucks! 

I just dont know which tv to stick it on....hmmm.

Oh and most likely I am jumping back into the Android game by buying the new Nexus 7. I need a tablet for my job (to look professional and stuff...lol) and a nice cheap nexus will do the trick. I have been an insane apple fanboy in the past and have tried Android before (original Droid) and was severely disappointed. But I am fairly certain Android has come a long way in 4 years!


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Google must have had a lot of people cancel once they became available on Bestbuy & Amazon. I tried ordering one shortly after they were on Play store, but they were sold out. refreshed and finally got one with a Aug 4th shipdate. When Amazon released them I ordered there to save shipping w/ my Prime. Went to cancel the Google Play order and it wouldn't cancel tried over and over and all it says was unable to process. Call them and they said it was too late, I will have to just refuse the order. lol

Amazon order will be here today, I already have a PS3 for most of the streaming stuff, but 3 mos free NF, mirroring the phone/laptop/tablet should be worth it. I think my son will love playing Angry Birds on the 52" :rotfl:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Not really sure what this is supposed to do that can't already be done other ways.

And with the Big G not exactly being well known for user privacy .......


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> Amazon order will be here today, I already have a PS3 for most of the streaming stuff, but 3 mos free NF, *mirroring the phone/laptop/tablet* should be worth it. I think my son will love playing Angry Birds on the 52" :rotfl:


Will it truly mirror the phone/laptop/tablet? From what I read, sounds like it can (currently) only stream Netflix and YouTube, based on what you select from your phone/laptop/tablet. Am I not understanding it? :scratchin

E.g., I'd love to be able to stream home movies from my phone to the TV, but I believe I'd have to upload them to YouTube first.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a price that won't make you think twice. But, that said I don't think it will really catch on. I expect this functionality to be built into other boxes or TVs in the future.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I ordered one. I'll give you my impressions after I use it for a few days. (Not sure when it will arrive (Amazon)).

I have Airplay on my Denon AVR and use it quite a bit for music. If this makes it easier to throw some video to my TV I'll enjoy it.

I currently watch Netflix on that TV using a WDTV Live, and I watch Amazon Prime using my Sony B-Ray drive. If this thing adds Amazon Prime, that alone will make it worth the $11 net.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah I may be off on the mirroring part, I think it will be app specific. 

Really surprised with all the leaks nowadays that they were able to keep the lid on this, hearing everyone is sold out now, maybe the 2nd one will pay for the first if I can get it on ebay soon enough.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> Yeah I may be off on the mirroring part,* I think it will be app specific. *


The more I read about it, that's what it seems to be. Your iOS or Android device allows you to select content, start playback and pause, FF or rewind, but the content is actually streamed from the cloud, not your local device. Looks like right now, it's just YouTube and Netflix.


----------



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

Android Central's first impressions here: http://www.androidcentral.com/chromecast-setup-and-first-impressions

You can get a Chrome browser extension called 'Google Cast' (https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-cast/boadgeojelhgndaghljhdicfkmllpafd) "which lets you send any Chrome tab on your computer -- including video sites -- to the Chromecast". This is not a mirroring device for your phone, tablet, computer - once you tell the Chromecast what to do your devices (phone, tablet, computer) are free to be used doing whatever,


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I am curious what the limitations are if you only have a wireless 10 mb Internet service, a wireless router that's 2 or 3 rooms away from the device, and and iPhone instead of droid. Those are my mother in laws conditions, and I'd love to get her Netflix connected.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I do Netflix on my Samsung Smart TV (or computer, iPhone, iPad for that matter) on a 3 Meg connection. More is better as those annoying ads say.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

That was quick

Google Has Already Ended Its Great Netflix Deal For The Chrome Dongle http://read.bi/1dYmSnQ


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

And a legitimate link for that story is:

http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-google-ends-chromecast-netflix-promotion-20130725,0,483513.story



> "Due to overwhelming demand for Chromecast devices since launch, the 3-month Netflix promotion (which was available in limited quantities) is no longer available," Google told The Times in a statement.





> *[Update 4:30 p.m. July 25:* Google clarified that users who purchased Chromecast before the promotion ran out will still be able to redeem their Netflix promotion code for three free months of the video streaming service.*]*


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Since I ordered online as soon as it went up...I got my code already and applied it to my netflix account. Of course the chromecast is being shipped using ups mail innovations...so it should be another 2 weeks before I get it. :nono2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Interesting, basically an adapter to add smarts to a TV using the smarts in your phone/PC/tablet. Since I don't Netflix (still won't forgive them for their part in inventing the non-porn pop-up ads), I can Youtube and pandora on my DIRECTV box, and Amazon (not available yet on the chromecast) via my smart TV or game console, I don't need it...

That said, there bazillions of TVs out there that aren't smart. That is the present niche for many devices these days, so why not Google? 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmmm. My TV is smarter than I am! It does Netflix wirelessly from about 60 feet away.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's c|net's review:

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-media-receivers/google-chromecast/4505-6739_7-35823617.html

I'd edit their title to read:

"A daringly priced streamer that doesn't do much*... yet*"

The article does point out that the Roku LT, for $15 more, is _currently_ a more versatile alternative.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I didn't know what the thing did but I had a credit in my Amazon account so I ordered one yesterday. They were out of stock but promised me one when they were back in stock. I just heard that Google has canceled the 3 months free Netfilx. It'll be interesting to see if I get it.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

My understanding is the cutoff for the Netflix promotion was 1:00pm Eastern on July 25th.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Athlon646464 said:


> My understanding is the cutoff for the Netflix promotion was 1:00pm Eastern on July 25th.


Amazon product page states: _Please note that the Netflix promotional offer (which was available in limited supply) has now ended. Customers who ordered their Chromecast prior to 5:31 PM PST on July 24, 2013 will receive a Netflix gift code via email within 5 days of their product's ship date._

Google Play store product page states: _Please note that the Netflix promotional offer (which was available in limited supply) has now ended. Orders placed before 1PM PST on 7/25 will receive their promotion code once their order ships._

BestBuy hasn't updated there product page about the promotion ending yet.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I like the review where the guy goes into BB and finds two hanging next to the 'other flash drives'.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I didn't have a lot of time to play with it last night, but it definitely has potential once more apps support it. I only used it for youtube and can see myself watching a lot more content there with this interface, trumps the DTV interface easily, but is also 10x easier to navigate than the PS3. I will have to test more but I think the Picture Quality is better on the PS3, but it is obviously much better than the HR2x. 

I have the Google Music service also so this will be the easiest way to access my music library in the living room and also give me access to their Spotify like library. I look forward to Photo Gallery support.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> And a legitimate link for that story is:
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-google-ends-chromecast-netflix-promotion-20130725,0,483513.story


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I love this. On Amazon, the Frequently Bought Together for the Chromecast is Tide Travel Sink Packets, 3-Count.

What a pairing!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I am interested in this, but I will hold off until I see some hands on reviews on here before investing in it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So is this just basically AirPlay for Android?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So is this just basically AirPlay for Android?


Ni more like "airplay" for everthing


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I love this. On Amazon, the Frequently Bought Together for the Chromecast is Tide Travel Sink Packets, 3-Count.
> 
> What a pairing!


To make super saver free shipping?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chromecast config file hints at HBO Go app testing, prodding reveals DIAL details

Google's Chromecast dongle has already blown through its supply of Netflix discount codes and now that they're in the wild all sorts of people are taking a look at how the devices work. For example, CJ Heres of GTV Hacker points out a configuration file that appears to list testing apps for Chromecast.

While most of the services named in the file are those already announced (Netflix, Revision3, Google Play Music, Pandora etc.) and other devs working on support for AOL On and Songza, there's also an entry for HBO Go. Google told Wired yesterday streaming from the website should work out of the box, however other sites they mentioned will work, like Hulu and Rdio, are not listed in the file, so we may see official app support sooner rather than later.

Full Story Here


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So is this just basically AirPlay for Android?


Not the way I understand it.

Airplay content is either already on your iOS device, or is fetched by your iOS device and transmitted to the Airplay device.

Chromecast content is sent from the providers' servers directly to the Chromecast dongle, which is internet connected.The Android or iOS device is only used to select what's sent to the dongle and to control its playback.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not the way I understand it.

Airplay content is either already on your iOS device, or is fetched by your iOS device and transmitted to the Airplay device.

Chromecast content is sent from the providers' servers directly to the Chromecast dongle, which is internet connected.The Android or iOS device is only used to select what's sent to the dongle and to control its playback.


no, the Chromecast is just an Airplay receiver. it picks up content from your iOS, Android or PC & Mac devices. the dongle itslef is not connected to the internet


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> no, the Chromecast is just an Airplay receiver. it picks up content from your iOS, Android or PC & Mac devices. the dongle itslef is not connected to the internet


You may want to check-out this first look: http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-media-receivers/google-chromecast/4505-6739_7-35823617.html



> _The other, more subtle distinction is that while AirPlay actually streams content from your device (and also works with locally stored content), the Chromecast is never truly streaming from your smartphone or tablet. For example, with YouTube, AirPlay streams from the cloud to your device, then to an Apple TV, *while the Chromecast pulls content straight from the cloud.* In practice, it doesn't make much of a difference, although surprisingly AirPlay feels more reliable, despite doing more technical gymnastics._


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You may want to check-out this first look: http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-media-receivers/google-chromecast/4505-6739_7-35823617.html

http://www.solidsignal.com/m/product.aspx?p=pi-21&d=directv-pi-21-21v-15a-power-inserter-for-swimline-dish-pi-21&mc=satellite-equipment&sc=multiswitch-power-supplies&s=185463000894


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not the way I understand it.

Airplay content is either already on your iOS device, or is fetched by your iOS device and transmitted to the Airplay device.

Chromecast content is sent from the providers' servers directly to the Chromecast dongle, which is internet connected.The Android or iOS device is only used to select what's sent to the dongle and to control its playback.


Your link CLEARLY says that is must rely on mobile devices in order for it to work.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

peds48 said:


> no, the Chromecast is just an Airplay receiver. it picks up content from your iOS, Android or PC & Mac devices. the dongle itslef is not connected to the internet


Actually those devices are mere 'remotes' when watching Netflix, YouTube or any built in app. The 'dongle' is a WiFi receiver and gets its content directly from the web, not from your device.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Your link CLEARLY says that is must rely on mobile devices in order for it to work.


Correct. As remotes.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

You can actually turn your device off once your video/music starts.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> Actually those devices are mere 'remotes' when watching Netflix, YouTube or any built in app. The 'dongle' is a WiFi receiver and gets its content directly from the web, not from your device.





Athlon646464 said:


> You can actually turn your device off once your video/music starts.


My understanding as well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My understanding as well.


I stand corrected!. But most marketing I have seen is putting this device as a mirroring device


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I stand corrected!. But *most marketing I have seen is putting this device as a mirroring device*


Only from a PC or laptop browser. From that same review:



> _*Screen mirroring: Not the panacea you've hoped for*_
> _The *other *way to get content to the Chomecast is by using the Chrome browser on a Windows PC, Mac, or even Google's own Chromebook Pixel. (Support for the other Chromebook models is said to be coming soon.) By using the Chromecast extension, you can mirror any tab on Chrome on your TV, including any *video, music, or photos that works in your browser [...]* It "works," but it's not a very satisfying experience._


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chromecast bootloader exploit surfaces, opens up plenty of possibilities

"Give it time." It's something many mums have uttered to their frustrated youth, and it's something that's also uttered amongst the hacker crowd each time a new device emerges. In the case of Google's $35 Chromecast, it took but a couple of days for the HDMI streaming stick to be exploited. Granted, Google's never been one to keep its biggest software projects under lock and key, but for those looking to tinker a bit with their new toy, GTVHacker has the goods.

The exploit package has thus far been used to confirm that the software within is not Chrome OS -- it's described by the aforesaid site as "a modified Google TV release, but with all of the Bionic / Dalvik stripped out and replaced with a single binary for Chromecast."

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## oliversmall (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone try this and the Apple mirroring and can compare? I use Apple one with my iPad and would consider using this with my android. The apple one is a bit flaky and unreliable - wonder if it's the same for this thing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone try this and the Apple mirroring and can compare? I use Apple one with my iPad and would consider using this with my android. The apple one is a bit flaky and unreliable - wonder if it's the same for this thing.


I use Airplay all the time and for my is very reliable. so far I have never had a problem


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Phone to Chromecast app streams pics and video, but can't be released yet

"Users have been able to work around that on PCs by entering info for locally stored files into the Chrome address bar, and now ClockworkMod developer Koushik Dutta is showing off a solution for mobile that closes the gap with AirPlay. Demonstrated in the video............"

Full Story Here


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Netflix discount has to be applied to streaming or if ultimately it's just a general credit?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's the NYT David Pogue's take on it:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/01/technology/personaltech/chromecast-simply-and-cheaply-flings-web-video-to-tvs.html?pagewanted=2&tntemail0=y&emc=edit_tnt_20130801&pagewanted=all


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

mws192 said:


> Does anyone know if the Netflix discount has to be applied to streaming or if ultimately it's just a general credit?


According to Amazon:

"Netflix gift codes expire 12/31/13. Valid for 3 months of Netflix service on the $7.99 (a month) Unlimited Streaming plan (for total value of $23.97). Valid for previous, new and existing Netflix members. Offer available while supplies last. A computer or other device that streams from Netflix (manufactured and sold separately) and broadband Internet connection are required to watch instantly. Offer is not redeemable or refundable for cash, subject to applicable law, and cannot be exchanged for Netflix Gift Subscriptions. You may apply the value of the offer to a different plan, or other services offered by Netflix. Exchanges in this manner may alter the duration of the offer. Limit of one promotion will be applied towards each monthly membership fee for your Netflix account. For details, please visit www.netflix.com/termsofuse."


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Update: Chromecast update breaks root-friendly exploit

We hope you weren't planning to tinker with your Chromecast this weekend. GTVHacker has confirmed that a recent firmware update to Google's streaming media stick plugs the bootloader exploit that many are using to get root access.

Some XDA-Developers members have tried maintaining root by flashing recovery images and disabling signing keys, but those aren't reliable solutions -- we've seen a few reports of bricked Chromecasts. If you're cautious, it may be best to wait until more adventurous owners find a vulnerability in Google's newer code.

Full Story Here


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh darn, I just got mine today. :-0


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tonido Home Cloud gets Chromecast support, lets you stream from desktop to TV

As the dust around Chromecast's surprise arrival starts to settle, expect to see a lot more apps and services get on board. Today's adoptee? Tonido's home cloud software (of recent giveaway fame). The company's updated its mobile apps, so that you can now stream (correctly formatted) media from your PC or desktop to the HDMI device wherever you (and it) are.

So, in theory, you can store all your content at home, and take your Chromecast (and phone, of course) out with you -- and still be able to access your prized movie collection. Now you just have to wait until they're back in stock...

Full Story Here


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Koush has demo'd an app that will do that also. Should be in the Play Market soon


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> Koush has demo'd an app that will do that also. Should be in the Play Market soon


Yup - see my post (#48).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Unlock Chromecast's incognito mode to keep your browser history clean

Chromecast is a pretty neat little gadget, but there are some things you might not want showing up in your browser history -- we'll leave it to your imagination as to what those things might be. With that in mind, the folks at Android Central have put together a brief walkthrough to explain how to use incognito tabs with Chromecast.

It's pretty much the same way you'd access any extension in Chrome's disposable browser session: just type in "Chrome://extensions," find the Google Cast section and select the "Allow in incognito" option. While we're the last people to judge how you choose to use your dongle, some things should probably be kept private.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Homebrew Kinect app steers Chromecast streams through gestures (video)

Chromecast may deliver on promises of sending wire-free video to TVs, but it's not hands-free -- or at least, it wasn't. Leon Nicholls has unveiled a homemade Kinect app for the desktop that gives him gesture-based control of videos playing through Google's streaming stick. While there's just two commands at this point, Nicholls hopes to open-source the code in the near future; this isn't the end of the road.

Full Story Here


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

http://www.techhive.com/article/2047444/google-blocks-chromecast-app-that-streams-local-media-files.html

that kind of sucks


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Update: Chromecast's iOS app arrives, looks to make cross-platform living room magic

On the heals of a Cast SDK update that borked third-party streaming apps, Google released a version of its Chromecast software for iOS devices. That's right, folks with an iPad, iPhone or iPod touch can use the free application to set up Chromecast on their flat's WiFi network and to manage settings.

Of course, YouTube, Netflix, Google Play purchases and Chrome can all be displayed on properly outfitted TVs easily. You may have to wait a bit to nab one, but at $35, there's a world of inexpensive, cross-platform love within arm's reach.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

YouTube testing Chromecast support for embedded videos

Anyone wanting to stream YouTube videos through a Chromecast currently has to visit YouTube's website or run one of its mobile apps. Viewers may soon have more options, though, as Google has confirmed to GigaOM that it's publicly testing Chromecast support for embedded YouTube clips on third-party web pages.

Right now, access is random at best -- the "send to" button only appears some of the time, and might not be available to everyone. The company says it's monitoring feedback from these experiments, however, and it could offer embedded video support to more Chromecast owners if all goes well.

Full Story Here


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I know the answer but those Chromecast work with Amazon Instant Video?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I think I know the answer but those Chromecast work with Amazon Instant Video?
It does not. 

Of course, once the SDK goes final that could change, but Amazon doesn't offer an Android app outside of their forked ecosystem so it isn't likely. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Not built in like YouTube & Netflix (the only 2 so far), but you could 'cast' it from another device (smartphone, tablet, laptop etc.) and it would work.

The best way to describe the difference is built in apps treat your other device like a remote control. For example, if you 'send' a Netflix movie or a YouTube video to your Chromecast from your smartphone, the Chromecast actually plays the video directly from the source, not from the smartphone. I can vouch for excellent quality from both services when using Chromecast in this way.

If you 'cast' a service that is not built in, then Chromecast mirrors what is playing on your smartphone or other device. Your other device actually transmits the video to Chromecast over your internal network. For example, I use Chrome on my laptop and have actually mirrored my Chrome browser to my 60" hdtv.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

There's a way that Amazon could add support for Chromecast without releasing an Android app for Amazon Instant Video. 
Netflix has a Chromecast button in their web player as well. Amazon could add a Cast button to their browser player when the SDK is released. 

Not as convenient as a phone and tablet app would be, but they could do it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Google's Chromecast now supports Hulu Plus app streaming*

Launching in July with Netflix and YouTube mirroring, Google's $35 Chromecast streaming dongle now has another video streaming service adding supporting the platform to its apps: Hulu.

From today, Hulu will provide Chromecast streaming inside its Hulu Plus app, mirroring shows like New Girl and Modern Family on the big screen.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

Great news now that it is "officially supported". I've been watching Hulu shows on Chromecast for a while now "unsupported".
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-study-chromecast-allows-users-to-circumvent-screen-restrictions-20131001,0,5284602.story.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got a Chromecast yesterday. Haven't had a chance to play with it. Don't know why I bought it. Impulse, I guess.

Rich


----------



## JackIT (Oct 20, 2011)

Please post your impressions, I'm really considering purchasing one.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Works great here, especially for Netflix & YouTube (both native apps).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JackIT said:


> Please post your impressions, I'm really considering purchasing one.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


I will, I just set it up and I'll play with it tomorrow. If you're looking for a really good streaming platform I can recommend a couple BD players that stream beautifully and also, obviously, take a BD and play that beautifully, too.

I had hoped to be able to put it on my Sony AV system, but that doesn't seem to work. First downside I see is that you have to use a laptop, tablet or a phone to control it. No remote (which I knew before I bought it).

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Mine is plugged into my Denon AVR (2313ci).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Mine is plugged into my Denon AVR (2313ci).


Huh. I wonder why mine won't work on the Sony? I didn't set it up on the Sony AV, I set it up on the TV. Then I thought I'd switch it to an HDMI port on the Sony and got nothing. I'll have to try again tomorrow. I would really prefer using the HDMI for the sound.

I'd like to know how to do a factory reset and try to set it up on the Sony. Anybody know how to do that?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I figured out how to do the factory reset. I'll try that tomorrow and see if it connects thru the Sony AV. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Mine is plugged into my Denon AVR (2313ci).


Mine is now working on my Sony AV set. I did nothing different than I did yesterday. Don't know what happened. I do know that each time I've unplugged the dongle from the TV the Internet connection to my laptop crapped out. I don't like it when that happens. Makes me think of my OOMA and all the problems it caused with my Net connections.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Chromecast dongle just wiped out my Net connection again. As soon as I unplugged it my laptop got the Net connection back. Now the dongle is going back to Amazon.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

A bit of a guess here, but it sounds like your laptop and your Chromecast are banging up against each other by using the same IP address on your home network.


----------



## twigster (Sep 4, 2012)

To anyone reading this thread and waffling about getting one, It's the best $35 you'll ever spend. It's awesome! There's so many java based apps that lets you play even local files onto it. It's like having a HTPC for dirt cheap!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> A bit of a guess here, but it sounds like your laptop and your Chromecast are banging up against each other by using the same IP address on your home network.


It's gone. That won't be happening again.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Too bad - there was an easy fix for that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Too bad - there was an easy fix for that.


All my devices have static IP addresses. It wasn't that. Good thought, tho.

Rich


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

I was thinking of getting this.

I have some questions.

If I played a video on my laptop and used tab casting (mirroring) on Chrome to play it on my TV, can I also switch windows and for example, use Firefox to browse the web, while it's playing the video on my TV? Basically, can I multitask with it? 

If I used Firefox while it's playing that video, would the video stop playing because Chrome wasn't the active window or would it be okay?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I was thinking of getting this.
> 
> I have some questions.
> 
> ...


I think you can only have one tab open on Chrome at a time. From what I saw of it before I returned it, an HDMI cable between the laptop and the TV would work better.

Rich


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I was thinking of getting this.
> 
> I have some questions.
> 
> ...


Yes, while the content is being cast press Alt + Tab to switch to another window/desktop/application. If you are a Mac user then Command + Tab is what you will use.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **Hulu Plus app for iPhone now supports Chromecast streaming*

Chromecast owners got Hulu Plus app streaming on their Android devices and iPads at the start of the month.

Today, it's the iPhone's turn: a newly updated Hulu Plus app lets those with smaller-screened iOS devices control TV shows playing through Google's media adapter.

Full Story Here


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Pandora for Android & iPhone adds Chromecast streaming

http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/31/pandora-android-chromecast-tablet-ui/


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My Ipad just downloaded an update to HBOGo that enables Chromecast.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

gpg said:


> My Ipad just downloaded an update to HBOGo that enables Chromecast.


Great news!

Complete list of apps here:

http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromecast/apps.html


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's a price that won't make you think twice. But, that said I don't think it will really catch on. I expect this functionality to be built into other boxes or TVs in the future.


Bought one, didn't see the point of it (and it didn't play well with my system) and sent it back. My Sammy BD players stream very well and I prefer them to boxes that BDs just don't seem to fit into. I think I've tried almost every streaming box/device and keep going back to my BD players. They do cost a bit more, but I prefer them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I do Netflix on my Samsung Smart TV (or computer, iPhone, iPad for that matter) on a 3 Meg connection. More is better as those annoying ads say.


Do you get the "Super HD" option?

Rich


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I was pretty miffed about D* blocking HBO Go on the Roku, miffed enough to explore my options. This saved it for me. 

I bought the Chromecast for all of my TV's back in July, so I didn't do this just to get HBO Go access. Still, I have HBO Go now. 

I'm still a little tweaked about the Roku thing, but I'll get over it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

gpg said:


> My Ipad just downloaded an update to HBOGo that enables Chromecast.


For those of us who don't have Chromecast, but do have HBOGO, could you say what that means?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> Do you get the "Super HD" option?
> 
> Rich


Not there- 3 Mbps wouldn't bring it, I thought. I may try it tonight where I have a 20 Mbps connection, and that'd be via AppleTV. 
What would you recommend to see in Hi HD?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> For those of us who don't have Chromecast, but do have HBOGO, could you say what that means?


HBO GO was added to the supported apps list in Chromecast. If you don't have a Chromecast then I suppose it would mean very little to you.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Not there- 3 Mbps wouldn't bring it, I thought. I may try it tonight where I have a 20 Mbps connection, and that'd be via AppleTV.
> What would you recommend to see in Hi HD?


Just about anything that says "Super HD". If it just says "HD", it's only in 720p. They just put the latest James Bond movie on and it's in Super HD. Not in 5.1 sound for some reason.

You can also get _Beowulf_ in Super HD and 3D.

Rich


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Casting doesn't work for HBO GO on Kindle Fire HD7…rooted running ICS 4.0.3 via 7.4.6


HBO GO app from Google play…not the Amazon Store
all other (as per this precise moment in time 11/25/13) chrome apps work fine..



end


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **Google Chromecast adds 10 new apps to its streaming arsenal*

For users of Google's $35 Chromecast dongle, the inclusion of HBO Go was pretty much the final piece of the holy streaming trifecta (the others being Netflix and Hulu Plus). Now, however, Google's opting for quantity over quality and adding 10 new apps to its Chromecast-friendly suite. So what's in that grab bag of apps?

Latest App List Here

Full Story Here


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **Aereo could be next on Google's Chromecast support list*

Every time Chromecast adds another officially supported app, traditional TV viewing dies yet another death. And so it goes that Google's low-cost dongle's about to beef up beyond its already stellar, and increasingly robust, line-up of streaming services with Aereo -- at some point. According to CNET, Aereo head Chet Kanojia, speaking at an investor conference, stated that eventual Chromecast compatibility for the local broadcast slinging app is not only on the way, it's actually part and parcel of the company's broader support goal for Android.

Full Story Here


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I disagree with the notion that Chromecast or Roku in any way are killing pay TV. Yes, some will cut the cord, or never have a cord to cut, but these devices aren't killing anything. 

The best content is authenticated content, and you still (and for a very long time, will) require pay TV. 

Netflix, Hulu and Amazon Video won't replace pay TV for the overwhelming majority of people, likely in my lifetime. That's how I see it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I've thought about it, but without VUDU it won't replace my intrernet-enable BD Player.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

The Google way!!! MAKE AS MUCH MONEY AS POSSIBLE!!! and then some !!!

So What !!! they introduced 10 new apps including Avia & Plex to stream your devices videos.....But, however 1 small catch...you have to pay extra to cast your videos..read some of the comments on Google play for those apps..Avia was announced yesterday along with the 10 but somehow not on the list today..

Plex is a paid app anyway and you have to pay on top of that!!! wow!! my Hdmi Cable and dongle for the HDMI is looking better and better each day!!


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I don't know about paying extra, but I bought the chromecast recently and I am really enjoying using it to stream Netflix to my TV. Watched breaking bad and I am now in the process of watching all of the fringe episodes. I originally got Netflix to watch on my kindle fire but this works much better and it is only $35. A deal in my opinion.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Santi360HD said:


> The Google way!!! MAKE AS MUCH MONEY AS POSSIBLE!!! and then some !!!


You have an example of a public for profit company that isn't in business to make as much money as possible?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> You have an example of a public for profit company that isn't in business to make as much money as possible?


Yeah, I'd like to see that too.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I received a Chromecast for Christmas. Spent over four hours today trying to get it set up. Couldn't, so it is going back. 

The Chromecast support site says there is an issue with Apple wireless routers and gave a list of changes to try to get it to work. I tried all, including reverting back to a firmware over one year old. Still didn't work. 

The next step was for me to contact Apple and complain that their router didn't work with this one device. My Airport Extreme works great with multiple laptops (PCs and Macs), cell phones (Android and iOS), iPads, two Roku boxes and my USB-connected HP printer. 

Sorry, Google. This appears to be your issue, not Apple's.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I installed one today. It's connected directly to my Pioneer AVR. I'm getting 5.1 sound with Netflix, but only 2.0 with HBO Go.

Curious, is anyone is getting any HBO content in 5.1 via Chromecast?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve said:


> I installed one today. It's connected directly to my Pioneer AVR. I'm getting 5.1 sound with Netflix, but only 2.0 with HBO Go.
> 
> Curious, is anyone is getting any HBO content in 5.1 via Chromecast?


According to this post over at AVS it appears HBO has not implemented it yet... http://www.avsforum.com/t/1484034/official-google-chromecast-owners-thread/240#post_24057910


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> According to this post over at AVS it appears HBO has not implemented it yet... http://www.avsforum.com/t/1484034/official-google-chromecast-owners-thread/240#post_24057910


Thanks for the link! Hopefully it's "coming soon".


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm still waiting for HBO Go to stream 1080p......


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

This should lead to a few new Chromecast-ready apps:

http://blog.chromium.org/2014/02/ready-to-cast-chromecast-now-open-to.html


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **Google deems Android ready for more Chromecast apps, let the floodgates open*

Now that the Android SDK has support for the HDMI dongle baked in, developers can add the functionality to virtually any app they want, at-will.

Now that it's out, swaths of cast-capable apps could start hitting the Play store relatively quickly....

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **Tube Cast lets you ChromeCast YouTube videos from your Windows Phone*

A little more than a week after Google opened up the Chrome Cast API we called on developers to create apps for Windows Phone to take advantage of the streaming gadget.

Now, 10 days later we have Tube Cast, an app which lets you search, select and play YouTube videos on your Chromecast.

The app will automatically connect and select your Chromecast, and also let you choose from a number of them if you have more than one....

Full Story Here


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Google brings WatchESPN, MLS and more to Chromecast*

"As of today, we can add some extra entertainment options to the list. WatchESPN, Major League Soccer, Crunchyroll and the search giant's own Google+ are all welcoming Chromecast compatibility, thanks to updates to their respective apps on iOS and Android."

Full Article here _Engadget_


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **Now you can push YouTube live-events to Chromecast with your mobile device*

(Engadget.com) - Now, you can use your mobile device to push as-they're-happening videos to your flat-screen via Mountain View's HDMI dongle....

Full Story Here


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve said:


> I installed one today. It's connected directly to my Pioneer AVR. I'm getting 5.1 sound with Netflix, but only 2.0 with HBO Go.
> 
> Curious, is anyone is getting any HBO content in 5.1 via Chromecast?





Steve said:


> Thanks for the link! Hopefully it's "coming soon".


Better late then never, eh? 

I saw it reported over at AVSForum that HBOGO on Chromecast now supports 5.1 (Dolby Digital Plus). http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/1484034-official-google-chromecast-owners-thread-24.html#post32008137


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

The iPad apps for CBS, Fox Now and FX Now just added chromecast support.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gpg said:


> The iPad apps for CBS, Fox Now and FX Now just added chromecast support.


More options for those thinking about cutting the cord.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Google's Chromecast gets a hardwired Ethernet adapter*

(arstechnica.com) [...] The accessory is a power brick that plugs into the Chromecast's USB port, and-in addition to providing power-embedded in the brick is a full-sized Ethernet port. Just plug in and you can forget about ever having to push bits over Wi-Fi again. The adapter is $15 on the Google Store, and it supports up to 100Mbps.

*Full Article*

*Google Store link to purchas**e*


----------

